# Next HH White Scars novel cover art



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It might just be that the photo makes it look shit, but I am overall rather unimpressed by it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Looks 'ite.

Reminds me of a post-teleportation scene.

Who's writing this? I hoped Abnett would tackle the Scars, but that's doubtful with Unremembered Empire ready to become the best novel just around the corner. Wraight? What was his novella like, generally, for those who read it?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

It made me more interested in the White Scars after years of being indifferent to them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll withhold judgement until I see it up close. Just pleased to see they are finally getting around to giving them some love. (That limited ed. novella doesn't count.)


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

As with most of the HH cover art this looks superb. An I right in thinking that was taken at Horus hersay event.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll withhold judgement until I see it up close. Just pleased to see they are finally getting around to giving them some love. (That limited ed. novella doesn't count.)


Same. Looking good from what I can see.

I'm only guessing, seeing as how particular authors pick up certain legions for the HH (IE - Abnett Luna Wolves/Ultramarines, ADB World Eaters/Word Bearers etc...) Chris Wraight for the White Scars?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm hoping Wraight, as I imagine both Abnett and ADB are both pretty busy at the moment with their upcoming Heresy novels. Hoping we might see quite a bit of Russ in this one as well.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Love the cover art. Although, I hope BL does something about the art inside of the hardbacks because that really needs to change. I think the art inside should be of the same style or at least something similar.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

bobss said:


> Wraight? What was his novella like, generally, for those who read it?


It was good. 

Of course, it doesn't tackle (never mind resolve) major plot developments affecting the course of the Heresy. It's a limited edition novella What it does do is provide insight into the culture, background, mentality and overall flavour of the White Scars legion. It does so pretty well in my opinion.

I'm very excited for any additional HH WS works. I just hope this one will be a general-release novel. 

That art looks good...only Jaghatai's head seems to be a tad big


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

starring bud spencer as the Khan,
why does he make such a face ?


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Solix said:


> Love the cover art. Although, I hope BL does something about the art inside of the hardbacks because that really needs to change. I think the art inside should be of the same style or at least something similar.


Agreed on that. It's hit and miss with the art work.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*This is battle for Chondax*

This art is the cover for book by Chris Wright - it still has no official name, and focuses on void battle between Space Wolves, White Scars and Alpha Legion at Chondax system. 

As was mentioned in The Brotherhood of Storms - 'he saw ships with the scars dying among the hydra and the wolves'.

Release date for it - is planned on winter -spring 2014 (somewhere between February and May).

I dont care about cover at all - because i know that its content would be a precious jewel. As Chris mentioned in our conversation - it would be the best book, written by him ever :good: The only problem we need to wait for it soooo long. 

And as you see where is a big hole between HH novels this year - betrayer was released in december 2012 (ebook) and vulkan lives only this august, Unremembered empire even later. Mark of Calth doesnt count - its not a full novel - its a mixed bag of anthologies.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I just finished Sanders' _The Serpent Beneath_ which I thoroughly enjoyed. It's wetted my appetite for more Scars and Alphas.



MontytheMighty said:


> It was good.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't tackle (never mind resolve) major plot developments affecting the course of the Heresy. It's a limited edition novella What it does do is provide insight into the culture, background, mentality and overall flavour of the White Scars legion. It does so pretty well in my opinion.


That's what I wanted to see. I wanted to see life brought to the Legion over plot.

I want to see _the_ White Scars not just the swifter divisions of a white-wearing 40k Chapter. I wanted, and feel free to disagree with my phrasing, what Abnett did to the Wolves (or any Legion he's touched, really) for the Scars. And I'm glad to hear Wraight's done a good job.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

bobss said:


> That's what I wanted to see. I wanted to see life brought to the Legion over plot.
> 
> I want to see _the_ White Scars not just the swifter divisions of a white-wearing 40k Chapter. I wanted, and feel free to disagree with my phrasing, what Abnett did to the Wolves (or any Legion he's touched, really) for the Scars. And I'm glad to hear Wraight's done a good job.


You pretty much hit the nail on the head with what I saw in _Brotherhood of the Sun_. They turned from being just "Mongols in space" to having a lot more character. I noticed certain nods to Native American, Mongolian and Japanese Samurai during the length of the novella. In short they represent cultures that the imperium considers to be primitive but they bring strength from a different angle.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> I dont care about cover at all - because i know that its content would be a precious jewel. As Chris mentioned in our conversation - it would be the best book, written by him ever :good: The only problem we need to wait for it soooo long.


Chris has handled the Space Wolves and the Iron Hands very well (Battle of the Fang and Wrath of Iron). However, I think his portrayal of the White Scars so far has been the most skillful. 

Brotherhood of the Storm offered some pretty deep insights into the psyche of the White Scars. I find his conception of the Scars to be quite fascinating. I'm sure he'll deliver the goods with this new novel. My only fear in the past was that Andy Hoar would do HH White Scars...



bobss said:


> That's what I wanted to see. I wanted to see life brought to the Legion over plot. I want to see _the_ White Scars not just the swifter divisions of a white-wearing 40k Chapter. I wanted, and feel free to disagree with my phrasing, what Abnett did to the Wolves (or any Legion he's touched, really) for the Scars. And I'm glad to hear Wraight's done a good job.


There's plenty of action in the novella, but the main goal is quite obviously to breathe life into the Scars, to give them flavour. 

The negative reviews I've read focus on how the plot of the novella doesn't really contribute to the major events of the Heresy and therefore doesn't contribute to the Heresy series. I believe the novella's contribution to the Heresy series is major: it breathes life into a previously mysterious legion (a legion that will make huge contributions at the Siege of Terra). The novella explores the Scars' culture, their philosophy...the legion's psyche if you will. 

You won't be disappointed if you're interested in a character study of the Scars. Most people should've realised by now that the limited edition novellas don't generally tackle seminal plot points of the Heresy.



Stephen_Newman said:


> I noticed certain nods to Native American, Mongolian and Japanese Samurai during the length of the novella.


I'm not sure where you saw the Japanese and Native American influence. I must've missed it. I saw a nod to Chinese weaponry

Shiban's weapon is a _guan dao_ (a Chinese halberd...dunno if any of you guys are familiar with Dynasty Warriors):


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

He looks... A little chunky. Too many primarch pies perhaps?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> He looks... A little chunky. Too many primarch pies perhaps?


Marmots most likely...Mongols like to eat marmots, possibly with a nice garnish of bubonic plague


----------

